# Weird problem...key stuck in ignition



## perry (Jul 18, 2007)

Newbie here. Just bought a 2002 Altima and have had problem getting key out of ignition switch. Mechanic found that if you move the automatic transmission stick slightly when in park you hear a clicking sound and then the key can turn to lock and remove key. No repairs done to fix it yet. Now we are getting versed on doing this when it happens once in awhile. As I said, you can hear the noise when you adjust the handle slightly. Seems like a problem either with something electronically between shifter and ignition switch. I see the transmission has a solenoid and I believe the ignition switch has something in it. Anybody?

Thanks


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

There is a mechanism that locks the key in place if its not in "P", im not sure if its on its own switch or the safety neutral switch. In either case it may need to be adjusted or replaced.


----------

